# Lowrance x50ds



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there,
Just received my sounder from ss (cheers guys), its the Lowrance X50ds, which came with the 'Ultimate fishing package'.
As it is at the 'budget' end of the sounder spectrum, I've just got a couple of questions before whacking it on the Revo, which I will be heading offshore in for reds, kings (if I can find the buggers) and sharks.

Who else is using one and how good have they found it?

If I install it as a shoot thru with the Hobie sounder kit and the 'goop', how much drama can I expect to have in removing the transducer should I decide that I want to upgrade the sounder?

Look forward to hearing from you,

Cheers 
Greg


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Greg,

I believe Josh (5th of November) has this particular FF. I've got the equivalent Eagle model (245DS) on my Revo fitted with the Hobie Fishfinder kit (Marine Goop and 8 x rechargeable AA batteries) mounted internally. The fish finder is basic for reading depth and structure as well as finding bait schools. I haven't seen individual fish arches on mine yet (just blobs). I also turn the Fish ID feature off on mine as it will pick up anything in the water (like floating weed) and display it as a fish. Mine lasts atleast 15 hours between recharges which is good.

As for removing goop from the hull, no idea, but I've had no issues with the goop coming off after my first attempt. Am glad I got it right the 1st go.

Good luck with it

Marty


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Greg

I have one mounted on my Prowler 15. I bought it about one and a half years agon, and only recently (2 months ago) had to buy another one from the USA as I dropped mine on the concrete floor. Never had a problem with the old one and thankfully, so far, no problems with the new one.

I have attached a photo showing where I mounted mine on the Prowler. I decided to mount the transducer on the rudder, as I wanted to get an indication of water temperature, which I believe to be important. I also didn't want to mess around trying to achieve a perfect reading using glues and what have on the transducer, as I knew I was unlikey to achieve that. The setup I have works really well for me. You have to fiddle around with the sensitivity, gray scale, chart speed etc to achieve a great readout. Also be aware that you need to place the transducer exactly at the correct angle, otherwise you will get incorrect readings.
Good luck with the venture.
P.S Lowrance have a "tutorial" on their website.
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Greg,
I have this model & have found it to be a tough reliable basic sounder.
Does every thing I need without much fuss & is simple to use.
My transducer is mounted to the rudder, so can't help with the through hull mount.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats bloody terrific guys - thanks for getting back to me so soon.
Glad to hear such positive feedback on what I figured was going to be a 'token' sounder. Guess I've spent too long out on the shelf in stink boats with 1kw sounders and 12" screens!
I've been scouring through a few of the electric set-ups (batteries in boxes etc) and am looking forward to pinching a few idea's.
Cheers again 
Smeg.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

GregL said:


> Hi there,
> Just received my sounder from ss (cheers guys), its the Lowrance X50ds, which came with the 'Ultimate fishing package'.
> As it is at the 'budget' end of the sounder spectrum, I've just got a couple of questions before whacking it on the Revo, which I will be heading offshore in for reds, kings (if I can find the buggers) and sharks.
> 
> ...


Hey Greg 
mate I have a Lowrance finder as well , I love it  
my transducer was stuck to the hull with Sikaflex , the best idea is to roughen the plastic first with sandpaper , then put a good gloop of sikaflex on the area ( being careful not to make air bubbles ), then push the transducer firmly into the middle 
If you do it properly it shouldnt come off for a long time , getting it off is pretty easy also , just gently ease up with a wood chisel  
I put my battery in my front hatch ( Mini X)  
Im at Batemans Bay and my dad at Ulladulla , we will have to catch up for a fish , we fish Burril and Stoney creek heaps in summer


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Greg,

I am sure if Paul sold you it, it will do the job.

I am at Fishermans Paradise and put a deposit on my revolution last thursday (Paul at SS also).

HOPEFULLY (If Pauly can get all the things I want bolted down in time), I am picking mine up tomorrow!!!! CAN NOT WAIT!!!

I was speaking with Wayne at Ulladulla fishing tackle shop (next to ANZ), when I asked if their are any other locals doing the same as me he said he knew you and you just got the same as me.

Also heard about a rather lengthy and ambitious trip out through the "bar" (if you can call it that) at Burril... From reports it was a successfull maiden voyage!!

I am going to do a test run from Ulladulla Habour out to Lighthouse as a seaworthiness test HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND!!

Let me know how your first trip goes - results, methods, locations, Bait or Lures etc etc and all that!!

When I have mine rigged I will let you know and we should head out if you want as I think we will be chasing the same sort of species!

Cheers mate.

Luke Fowler.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate. My shoot through install with the Hobie goop kit set up seems to work fine. Have seen some of my bigger rigs dropping under the yak even. Still learning to master it but it's very easy to use and learn. Can't help you with removal as I have never removed one. I did mine the day before the Easter holidays started and had it on the roof of the car and in the water well before the recommended time for setting and have had no troubles.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Luke and Marty - absolutely, we should hook up for a fish at some time.

Luke, if you want some company on your test run from the harbour, give us a bell.
I guarantee though that you will LOVE the Revo. I went out of there the day before the swell jacked up, (it was still pretty windy and lumpy though) and went around to golfie, and then out the back of the 'home bommie', and then to the south of the lighthouse. Mate the Revo just ate it up. I've just received the ST fins, and can't wait to see how it goes with them...

Speak to you later,
Greg


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, a warning.
Burrill 'bar' is home to a vicious sand monster......... :twisted:


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Greg,

Sounds like you are very happy with your choice - good to hear.

I did not get the kayak yesterday as Paul did not have the colour I wanted in stock, he is getting it this Friday and rigging it up but it will be another week or two before I get it - DAM!!! Oh well at least I have something to look forward to.

I assume you will be going out actually fishing this weekend? If so be sure you to reply with the results and try and find some fish so when I have mine I can pinch some secret spots off you!!

Cheers,
Luke.


----------

